# g body dash



## lil john (May 30, 2007)

i did up a g-body dash some body wanted it told me the hole size for the gauges and never came back $300.00 takes it in fla..


----------



## lil john (May 30, 2007)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

SICK :0


----------



## lil john (May 30, 2007)

still got it the black ones in my car still got the gray one up for sell


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil john_@Oct 2 2009, 06:38 PM~15253037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY PICS OF THEM DOOR PANELS?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice homie


----------

